# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Kawasaki Robotics Incorporated, Wixom, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Kawasaki Robotics Incorporated

----------


## Airicist

Fixtureless Joining Exhibit at FABTECH 2015

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> Check out Kawasaki Robotics’ “fixtureless joining” exhibit at FABTECH 2015. See a simulation of the cost effective use of non-part specific robotic tooling to manipulate several parts to be robotically welded to a larger structure without the need for expensive “hard tooling”. The flexible system allows for design changes to be easily implemented by adjusting the robot position instead of redesigning stationary fixtures. The elimination of fixtures also allows for easier and greater access to weld details, improving process efficiency and weld quality.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 16, 2015




> What happens when human imagination meets Kawasaki technology? This video follows what resulted when Kawasaki Robotics supported two passionate Japanese dancers with its cutting-edge technology.

----------

